

Chapters 7 & 8 of the Rails Tutorial are out ("Sign up" & "Sign in, sign out") - mhartl
http://news.railstutorial.org/chapters-7-8-of-the-rails-tutorial-2nd-editio

======
mpgoetz
The original videos were the first screencast series I ever finished. Being
fairly new to server-side development, I often get distracted around the 4th
or 5th videos in these learning series. Yours were captivating to me because I
was actually building an application or learning a development process every
step of the way. Sometimes tutorials wander too far off into the theory mid-
way and I start to lose focus.

It started to be hard for me to keep up around the middle of chapter 6 when
authentication is introduced, but with the new built-in authentication now, I
imagine I'll have a better time keeping up this go around.

I can't wait for you finish!

------
jmcgough
Thanks so much - I've been teaching myself rails from the first edition of
your tutorial. I made it about halfway through and was spending a ton of time
trying to fix the app for heroku commits. Upon realizing that there was a
second edition in the works, I've started over again from the beginning of the
newer ed.

Anyways - this is the first tutorial I've followed where I feel like I'm
actually learning and maintaining concepts. It seems like every other language
tutorial I've followed in the past has gone in one ear and out the other. You
rock for making something so interesting, educational and easy to follow.

------
KTamas
Thank you very much, it is very useful to me especially since I'm about to
integrate user handling in my rails app.

------
fonzie
Again, awesome and thank you!

~~~
mhartl
My pleasure!

------
nazgob
very nice, i learned rails with your tutorial(great videos!) and now being a
Rails dev (i migrated from hardcore backend c++) it will be nice to revisit
it! thanks a lot!

------
fedesoria
¡Muchas gracias!

~~~
mhartl
¡De nada! El placer es mío.

------
geoffroy
merci!

